# FR: le/un nombre + de/des



## farwicked

Hello there, 

Help! I am always getting confused with "de" after quatities...

1) should it be  "le nombre DE maladies et de morts" OR "le nombre DES maladies et des morts"?  and why?!!

")"de nombreux des etudiants"?  Is this correct?

I appreciate your feedback, thank you.

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Pipsy

"Le nombre DE maladies" (Because the "de" is referring to Le + "nombre" which is singular, so it's not "des") However, if it had a noun afterwards like "Maladies pulmonaires" it would be "le nombre des maladies pulmonaires" because the "des" is referring to to the "maladies pulmonaires" this time- not "le nombre". Did I make sense?

 Pipsy.


----------



## DearPrudence

Yes most of the time it will be 
*"le nombre de + noun" *
*"the number of + noun"*

But if you have a specific noun, you will have "des" just as in English
*"le nombre de + les ...  => le nombre des*
*"the number of + the ..."*

That's quite subtle and I hope it's neither confusing nor wrong.

And we say:
*"de nombreux étudiants"*
*"de nombreuses étudiantes"*


----------



## fluffkin

Pipsy said:


> "Le nombre DE maladies" (Because the "de" is referring to Le + "nombre" which is singular, so it's not "des") However, if it had a *noun* afterwards like "Maladies pulmonaires" it would be "le nombre des maladies pulmonaires" because the "des" is referring to to the "maladies pulmonaires" this time- not "le nombre". Did I make sense?
> 
> Pipsy.


 
Hello,
I was a bit confused when Pipsy mentioned that a noun needs the nombre du/de la/des ending, as the example she gave is a noun with an adjective 'maladies pulmonaires'. Is the rule that if the noun is with an adjective you need to use the correct form of de?

I'm trying to translate 'the number of young French artsists', so would this be: 'le nombre des jeunes artistes francais' ?

Thanks


----------



## melu85

No, I think it would be "le nombre de jeunes artistes français" (I personally don't understand Pipsy's explanation) . More context would help, like the whole sentence.


----------



## Khadamon

fluffkin said:


> I'm trying to translate 'the number of young French artsists', so would this be: 'le nombre des jeunes artistes francais' ?



Depends of the subject.
If the following of the sentence is about "the number" it must be "de" :

"le nombre de jeunes artistes français a augmenté".

If it is about the "young French artists" it must be "des" :

"le nombre des jeunes artistes français qui ont reçu une récompense ..."

Hope it help ^^

K'


----------



## Khadamon

With relecture I think in fact we could say both in the most case, in my exemple too in fact.

"De" is, here, the contraction of "Des", so .. the two are correct.

Damned ^^ I hope it doesn't disturb you, perhaps anyone knows a real rule about it, but the saying is correct in french ... both of them ^^

K'


----------



## jann

The "rule" we English speakers are taught is this:

_expression of quantity + _*de 
*(unless you want to speak of specific items, which case you use "des")

The reason is because expressions of quantity always end in _de_, and because _de _contracts as follows:

_Un certain nombre de + des maladies -- de + des = de -->> Cette remède est efficace pour un certain nombre de maladies_
A number of + diseases --> This remedy is effective for a number of diseases (which diseases? some unspecified ones, mentioned in general)

_un certain nombre de + les maladies qu'on peut trouver en Afrique -- de + les = des -->> un certain nombre des maladies qu'on peut trouver en Afrique n'existent pas en France_
A number of + the diseases found in Africa --> A number of the diseases found in Africa don't exist in France (which diseases?  specific ones, the ones found in Africa)


Does that help?


----------



## fluffkin

thanks for the rule jann that helps a lot 
Just let me get my head round this:

Rock is music is liked by a number of students
_La musique rock est aimée par un nombre d'étudiants_
(unspecific so 'de')

Rock music is liked by a number of history students
_La musique rock est aimée par un nombre des étudiants de l'histoire_
(Specific 'history students' so des)

_A number of students went to the concert_
Un nombre des étudiants sont allés au concert.
(following Khadamon's explanation- use 'des' because sentence is about the étudiants, not the number)

Corrections welcome


----------



## DearPrudence

(first, "un nombre de / des" sounds a bit strange I must say :-/)*

Rock music is liked by a number of students*
_La musique rock est aimée par un (certain) nombre d'étudiants_
(unspecific so 'de') 

* Rock music is liked by a number of history students*
_La musique rock est aimée par un (certain) nombre des (= de les) étudiants d'histoire / en histoire _
_= _
*  Rock music is liked by a number of the history students*

It's still quite unspecific. The group of history students is smaller that all students, but it's still quite unspecific.
_La musique rock est aimée par un (certain) nombre des étudiants (d'histoire) que je connais
_= Very specific students  

* A number of students went to the concert* 
_ Un certain nombre des étudiants sont allés au concert.  _
= Un nombre de + les étudiants,
so, that would be very specific students ("les étudiants que je connais").
Here, once again, it's students as a whole
=> _Un certain nombre détudiants (= some students) sont allés au concert._
_=> Un certain nombre des (= de les) étudiants que je connais sont allés au concert._

But indeed I can understand this is complex as we would say:
"Les étudiants sont mécontents" to mean "Ø Students (in general) are discontented".

But with things like "*le nombre", "beaucoup de / peu de*", I would try to remember that:
*"Le nombre de / beaucoup de / peu de"* + group in general
"the number of / a lot of / few Ø"

And only "*des*" (= de les) + very specific people (generally described thanks to a relative clause)
"le nombre des / beaucoup *des*"
"the number of *the* / a lot of *the"*

(but I think Jann's reply is clearer  )


----------



## fluffkin

Thanks DearPrudence, I think I've finally got it! 

so back to my sentence, 'a number of young French artists between the ages of 25 and 45 are exploring the details of everyday life'

I'd use *des* as the description of the artists is very specific:

_Un nombre *des* jeunes artistes français âgés entre 25 et 45 ans explorent les détails de la vie de tout les jours_


----------



## DearPrudence

... This is not wrong (but definitely "un nombre des" is strange).

_Un certain nombre *des* jeunes artistes français âgés entre 25 et 45 ans explorent les détails de la vie de tous les jours
_
But maybe I would more naturally say:_Un certain nombre *de* jeunes artistes français*,* âgés entre 25 et 45 ans*,* explorent les détails de la vie de tous les jours  _

(in general, is "un certain nombre des" really much used?...)


----------



## fluffkin

I agree, it does sound better as 'un nombre de'. In fact, isn't it more acceptable to just use 'de' after a quantity anyway (un peu de/ beaucoup de)?


----------



## itka

I'm sorry but the following sentences are not correct :
_
Ce remède est efficace pour un nombre de maladies 
__Un nombre des maladies qu'on peut trouver en Afrique n'existent pas en France 
__Un nombre des jeunes artistes français âgés entre 25 et 45 ans explorent les détails de la vie de tout les jours_
DP this sentence of yours would be correct only with the word "certain" without brackets :_La musique rock est aimée par un certain nombre d'étudiants 
__La musique rock est aimée par un nombre d'étudiants
_


----------



## Khadamon

If I may :

*Rock music is liked by a number of history students*
_La musique rock est aimée par un (certain) nombre des (= de les) étudiants d'histoire / en histoire_

You can say :
_La musique rock est aimée par un bon nombre d'étudiants en histoire._ 


It's still quite unspecific. The group of history students is smaller that all students, but it's still quite unspecific.
_La musique rock est aimée par un (certain) nombre des étudiants (d'histoire) que je connais
_= Very specific students  

Again :
_La musique rock est aimée par un bon nombre d'étudiants (en histoire) que je connais._ 



_
Ce remède est efficace pour un nombre de maladies

_That is correct in french :_ Ce remède est efficace pour un bon nombre de maladies _ 

_Un nombre des maladies qu'on peut trouver en Afrique n'existent pas en France

_Again :_Un bon nombre des maladies qu'on peut trouver en Afrique n'existent pas en France_ 

_
Un nombre des jeunes artistes français âgés entre 25 et 45 ans explorent les détails de la vie de tout les jours_

And still :

_Un bon nombre de jeunes artistes français âgés de 25 à 45 ans explorent les détails de la vie de tout les jours._ 


_La musique rock est aimée par un nombre d'étudiants_
As say above :
_La musique rock est aimée par un bon nombre d'étudiants en histoire._ 


K'


----------



## itka

That's right.
I should have explained that the problem now is not _*de* vs *des*_, but the words "un nombre" which have to be completed to mean something.

These words "_un nombre_" alone just mean a number without telling if it's a large or a little number, but in the previous sentences, you have to be more precise.

_Un nombre d'étudiants aiment la musique pop._ (quel nombre ?)
_Un grand nombre d'étudiants aiment la musique pop.
Un bon nombre d'étudiants aiment la musique pop.___
_ Un certain nombre d'étudiants aiment la musique pop.
Un petit nombre d'étudiants aiment la musique pop._


----------



## Thomas1

DearPrudence said:


> [...]
> But indeed I can understand this is complex as we would say:
> "Les étudiants sont mécontents" to mean "Ø Students (in general) are discontented".


French uses the definite article in plural when one is making a generalisation, this is not the case in English, where the definite article would imply something concrete, specified.



> But with things like "*le nombre", "beaucoup de / peu de*", I would try to remember that:
> *"Le nombre de / beaucoup de / peu de"* + group in general
> "the number of / a lot of / few Ø"


I think this is the most bsic thing that should be remembered at the beginning of learing French expressions of quantity. You may leave the following:



> And only "*des*" (= de les) + very specific people (generally described thanks to a relative defining clause)
> "le nombre des / beaucoup *des*"
> "the number of *the* / a lot of *the"*


 for a later time. (I added the part in red.)




fluffkin said:


> Thanks DearPrudence, I think I've finally got it!
> 
> so back to my sentence, 'a number of young French artists between the ages of 25 and 45 are exploring the details of everyday life'
> 
> I'd use *des* as the description of the artists is very specific:
> 
> _Un nombre *des* jeunes artistes français âgés entre 25 et 45 ans explorent les détails de la vie de tout les jours_


In this sentence of yours the artists are still not specified, theoretically you could say:
'a number of young French artists between the ages of 25 and 45 are exploring the details of everyday life' 
is semantically equal to
A number of young French artists, who are between the ages of 25 and 45, are exploring the details of everyday life.

Because the informatin about the students' age is in form of a nonrestrictive relative clause (in your case a truncated one) and your sentence can do well without it you need the indefinite article: _un grand nombre de jeunes artisetes...
_Tom


----------



## caveatipse

Is "nombre" considered an expression of quantity that takes the partitive "de" without the article, or does it take the article? Here is the sentence:

Je rejette cette théorie, simplement à cause des purs nombres des hommes qui étaient accusés, torturés, jugés, et exécutés! Cette explication, qui est grossièrement simplifiée, ne considère pas le grand nombre de procès des hommes autant que les femmes, et aussi le grand nombre des procès et les exécutions qui ont inclut et des hommes et des femmes parallèlement.

Is it:

le grand nombre de procès, or le grand nombre des procès?

Merci!


----------



## arundhati

Vous avez raison "de procès" est plus correct. 
Mais la phrase est un peu difficile à comprendre. Est-ce déjà une traduction ?


----------



## tobywashere

Pourquoi on peut dire :
 
En économie, notamment, un grand nombre *de *phénomènes constituent des dilemmes du prisonnier. 
 
Mais on peut dire aussi :
 
D’une manière générale, on peut d’ailleurs considérer que c’est bien pour résoudre les situations de ce type qu’ont été mises en place un grand nombre *des *conventions et *des *institutions qui régissent aujourd’hui nos sociétés : état, lois, éthique, et cetera.
 
Pourquoi on utilise de dans la première exemple et des dans la deuxième exemple.


----------



## cropje_jnr

Dans le premier cas, on parle simplement d'un grand nombre de phénomènes (on ne précise pas lesquels !) Dans la deuxième phrase, on précise de quelles conventions et institutions on parle (en ajoutant la subordonnée relative qui commence par "qui"), d'où l'emploi de l'article défini (de + les = des).

D'ailleurs on fait la même distinction en anglais : _a great number *of* phenomena_ versus _a significant number *of the* conventions and institutions which... _


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour,



> En économie, notamment, un grand nombre *de  *phénomènes constituent des dilemmes du prisonnier.



Le nom après 'nombre de', phénomènes, n'est pas défini. Il s'agit d'un nombre de des* phénomènes en général. *de + des = de




> D’une manière  générale, on peut d’ailleurs considérer que c’est bien pour résoudre les  situations de ce type qu’ont été mises en place un grand nombre *des *conventions  et *des *institutions qui régissent aujourd’hui nos sociétés : état, lois,  éthique, et cetera.



Dans cette phrase, les noms après 'nombre de', conventions et institusions, sont définis. Il s'agit d'un nombre de les* conventions et institutions qui régissent aujourd’hui nos sociétés :  état, lois,  éthique, et cetera. *de + les = des 

 On n'écrit pas « un nombre de des phénomènes » ni « un nombre de les conventions », je les ai écrits ainsi pour expliquer comment ça marche. On écrit « un nombre *de *phénomènes » et « un nombre *des* conventions » respectivement.


EDIT : je viens de voir le message de Cropje.


----------

